# How many T's do you Own?



## MountinGal (Jan 27, 2005)

When I get payed next week I will be ordering my first T's. I am getting four (I have been waiting forever and I'm so excited!).

Anyway, I was just curious and wondering how many T's everyone owns...then maybe four won't seem like so many to my less than thrilled husband  !


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 27, 2005)

I currently own 9 soon to be 11.



-Mattyb


----------



## bonesmama (Jan 27, 2005)

Great!! What and how big??? :clap: 
I'm a newb,too-I've got 7--well,I've got 6 and the BF has 1--(but guess who feeds,waters,cleans her tank....?)
1 G.rosea--my first--Morticia (we are new enough still to name them,lol)
2 A seemanis-Pico Caballo (horse-biter) and Fang
1 A avicularia- Elvira
1 B emilia-Speck (just a bit bigger than my pinkie nail-after 2 molts!)
1B smithi - Claudia
1 B Boehmei - my gorgeous,glorious 7
With 4 new T's coming at once, I bet we'll be hearing alot from you! lol!
That's what the boards are here for!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 27, 2005)

22 tarantulas
24 scorpions
1 Tanzanian Tailess Whipscorpion


----------



## BlkCat (Jan 27, 2005)

I have 4. 
2 Brachypelma boehmeis
A B. smithi
A C. cyanapubescens
my lil B. vagans died all of a sudden.    Dunno why.  :? 
But I am making a wish list for my b/f. I am wanting to get another. I think I will get an older one. Now I am nervous about getting another 1/4 inch.


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2005)

isnt this a re-thread????

Anyway 160, I think
T


----------



## MountinGal (Jan 27, 2005)

I aplogize if this is a re-thread; I've been through quite a lot of the threads and hadn't seen it before.

My four soon-to-be T's are:
3/4 inch A. avic
3/4 inch G. pulchra
1/2 inch B. albipilosum
1/4 inch B. emilia

Next Friday is payday and seems ages away!


----------



## Kays (Jan 27, 2005)

It's nice to see another newbie ;-) 

I have two; a nearly-adult G. rosea (Rosie) and a 1/4 inch B. albopilosum (Curly). Original names, eh?

Anyway, welcome to the boards. Sit back & read awhile, and you'll learn more than you could ever imagine. I know I am 

-Kays


----------



## druid8783 (Jan 27, 2005)

10 more soon I'm sure  :} 

A. avicularia (Abi)
A. seemanni (Shima)
G. aureostriata (Kohaku)
4 G. rosea (Ara, Nigi, Kushi, Sachi)
N. coloratovillusom (Chippoke)
A. geniculata (Kiba)
B. vagans (Ramu)

I'm still new enough to have name for mine too


----------



## usumbaraboy (Jan 28, 2005)

i have 6 
b smitti
stripe knee
usumbara
charco
p fasiata
l parahybana


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 28, 2005)

Currently, I have 31:

1 B. smithi (female, about 5")
1 B. boehmei (male, about 5")
1 H. lividum (female, about 5.5")
1 C. fasciatum (female, about 4" to 4.5")
1 G. rosea (female, about 5.5")
18 G. rosea s'lings (all 2nd instar, about 1/2". Though, I am trading 4 for 4 P. murinus s'ings)
1 G. pulchra s'ling 1"
1 G. aureastriata 1/2"
1 N. coloratovlilosus 1.5"
1 N. chromatus 3/4"
1 C. crawshayi 1"
1 A. geniculata 3/4"
1 P. regalis 3/4"
1 T. apophysis (female?, about 4")

And 1 jumping spider Salticidae sp?

I did have as many as 211.

I am sure more will be added and the numbers will rise again.


----------



## LPacker79 (Jan 28, 2005)

Um........about 120.


----------



## Ciryluk3g (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a newbie too... been keeping T's since December.. I have 12 at the moment... yes I am addicted now!  

I currently have:
1 A.avicularia - adult female
1 B.klassi - 4cm juvenile
1 B.smithi - 7cm juvenile
1 Homoeomma sp - 5-6cm juvenile
2 L.parahybana - 1cm slings
1 N.chromatus - 4-5cm juvenile male
1 N.coloratovlilosus - 4-5cm juvenile
2 P.cambridgei - 2cm slings
1 P.murinus (RCF) -2cm sling
1 P.ornata - 4-5cm juvenile.. sold as female

And will shortly be getting 2 P.perderseni slings and 1 P.irminia juvi!


----------



## lizmotobike (Jan 28, 2005)

i have:
 1 g.rosea at 5 1/2"
 2 b smithi 1 at 3 1/2" and another at 1"
 1 a. versi at 4"
 1 l. para at1 3/4"
 1 b auratum at 1"

i am thinking about more but i need to wait as i need a new fence in my backyard. i want a Xenesthis immanis real bad but a store near me has a black star burst babboon that i fancy. i wonder what it realy is without the common name?


----------



## Gemein (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 9 T's and 2 Scorpions

1 G. Rosea (first T)
1 C. Fasciatum
2 H. Lividum
1 H. Maculata
2 avics
1 A. braunshauseni
1 T. Blondi

also 

2 P. Imperator


----------



## Faunya (Jan 28, 2005)

Currently up to 20, but that number seems to go up every weekend (thanks to the bf).


----------



## H-D (Jan 28, 2005)

This is my collection;

1 G.rosea
1 B.vagans
1 B.emilia
1 E.campestratus
2 G.aureostriata

Nice selection you're getting MountinGal!


----------



## recluse (Jan 28, 2005)

29 T's, 3 scorps, 2milli's, 4 species of roaches


----------



## Catherine (Jan 28, 2005)

If i remember rightly, we have 48 tarantulas. I still don't have enough adults though. Need more.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jan 28, 2005)

MountinGal said:
			
		

> I aplogize if this is a re-thread; I've been through quite a lot of the threads and hadn't seen it before.
> 
> My four soon-to-be T's are:
> 3/4 inch A. avic
> ...


Yeah it feels like Christmas just won't get here fast enough   Also keep in mind if you are ordering from a dealer they may give you a freebie to  Nice starters as well. I have the G.pulchra and the B.emilia  and they both great eaters I had 2 B. albipilosum and they were great eaters as well. 

To answer your question though. I have 11 Ts
1 G.chalcothrix (1.25")
1 A.chacoana (3.5")
1 B.klaasi (1.5"-which it would moult or eat!) 
2 G.aureostriata (3.25"-I wish she would moult! and 2.5")
2 E.pulcherrimaklaasi (1 is out on breeding loan,1.5")
1 G.rosea (out on breeding loan)
1 GBB (same as bove) 
1 B.emilia (2.5")
1 G.pulchra (2")


----------



## tmanjim (Jan 28, 2005)

i currently have 8

b. smithi - adult female
g. aureostriata - huge adult female
a. avicularia
a. huriana - beautiful 2 1/2 incher
l. striatus - w/c female
b. albopilosum
n. chromatus
l. parahybana - 4 incher raised from 1/8 of an inch


----------



## tmanjim (Jan 28, 2005)

tmanjim said:
			
		

> i currently have 8
> 
> b. smithi - adult female
> g. aureostriata - huge adult female
> ...




you can pick your friends
you can pick your nose
but you can never pick your friends nose


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 28, 2005)

I have three right now. 

First T was B. smithi sling, now about 2 or so inches. (Red)
Next was T. blondi because my hubby wanted a 'big' one, 6.5" (Hagrid)
Then came E. campestratus about 4-5" (Charlotte)

More to come I'm sure!!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 9 as of right now, and will definitely be getting more... especially if mating with Rourke's 2 female P. regalis goes well.

1 P. murinus (4.5" male?)
1 H. maculata (3" unsexed juvie)
1 P. regalis (mature Male)
2 G. rosea (1 3" juvie and 1 5.5" mature male)
2 A. Avicularia (1 4.5" immature male and 1 3" unsexed juvie)
1 B. albopilosum (1.5" unsexed sling)
1 L. parahybana (1.5" unsexed sling)

I also have 1 P. imperator (3" male).

I have bad luck when it comes to getting females...


----------



## Bpkid (Jan 28, 2005)

I own 

0.0.1 75" G.aureostriata 

Haha,well,everyone has to start somewhere!

And I will be ordering 

0.0.1  1" L.parahybana 
0.0.1  1" A.geniculata


----------



## David Burns (Jan 28, 2005)

I currently have about 60. My L.parahybana is sitting on an eggsac so that # could go up quite a bit


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 28, 2005)

Not enough  
Mike


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 28, 2005)

Ciryluk3g said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie too... been keeping T's since December.. I have 12 at the moment... yes I am addicted now!
> 
> (...)
> 1 P.murinus (RCF) -2cm sling
> 1 P.ornata - 4-5cm juvenile.. sold as female


hmmm... nice species for newbie. Be careful with Poecilotheria   

I've got 12 T's and 8 species. Yes. They ARE ADDICTIVE!


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 28, 2005)

I have 10 with plans for more in the next month.

2 H. maculata (slings)
2. B. albopilosum (unsexed sub-adults)
2 G. rosea  (adult females)
1 B. emilia (unsexed sub-adult)
1 C. brachycephalus (adult female)
1 P. murinus (sling)
1 P. cambridgei (sub-adult female - probably)


----------



## Derfjuan (Jan 28, 2005)

13 here ... check the signature for species. (some i have more than one of)


----------



## Cory Loomis (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm at 110 tarantulas representing more than 80 species.  Then there are two dogs, two parrots, four cockatiels, six snakes, four tortoises, many goldfish in the pond, and the three feeder roach colonies that don't count.  I'm glad most of them are low maintenance.


----------



## Mendi (Jan 28, 2005)

A bunch.  

You can count them *HERE*


----------



## Bort (Jan 28, 2005)

*11 Tarantulas:*
A. versicolor
P. ornata
C. cyaneopubescens
P. murinus
G. pulchra
G. rosea
H. maculata
A. avicularia
C. brachycephalus
T. blondi
B. smithi

*2 Scorpions*
P. imperator
A. bicolor

-Bort


----------



## becca81 (Jan 28, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> I currently have about 60. My L.parahybana is sitting on an eggsac so that # could go up quite a bit


Heh, 60 today, 2060 tomorrow


----------



## Bpkid (Jan 28, 2005)

Mendi said:
			
		

> A bunch.
> 
> You can count them *HERE*


Holy smokes,Batman...

You roughly have 263 inverts


----------



## becca81 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got 9 now, probably will get more in the near future.


----------



## Joy (Jan 28, 2005)

I did an inventory right after Chistmas, so can provide an exact count for the first time in years.  It's 587, plus more on the way (I hope).  Holley, if you're reading this, there definitely is an eggsac, and it's looking good   

Joy


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=38350
this is my contribution....28


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 29, 2005)

I got 7 T's
1Brachypelma emilia         - Meksikos raudonkojis tarantulas(spiderling)
1Brachypelma vagans       - Raudonpasturgalis tarantulas(spiderling)
1Brachypelma smithi         - Raudonkelienis meksikos tarantulas(spiderling)
2Brachypelma albopilosum   - Garbaniuotaplaukis tarantuas (adutl male and female)
1Nhandu coloratovillosus      - Brazilijos juodai baltasisitarantulas(subadult female)
1Lasiodora parahybana         - Brazilijos gelsvai rusvasis tarantulas(adult male)


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 29, 2005)

I currently own 8, with additions planned for later in the year. Each one represents a different species.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 29, 2005)

My stepdad Botar has over 4000 tarantulas and scorpions. We also have 1 snake, 2 Beardies, 2 hermit crabs, (almost) 2 leopard geckos, and 2 dogs.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 29, 2005)

2 P. regalis, unsexed
2 A. versicolor, female
1 P. reduncus, female
1 P. irminia, female
1 P. cambridgei, female
1 G. pulchra, unsexed
1 G. pulchra, female
1 A. seemani, female
1 E. campestratus, immature male
1 B. smithi, immature male
1 T. gigas, female
1 L. parahybana, female
1 A. avicularia, unsexed
1 A. metallica, female
1 P. pulcher, female
1 A. minatrix, female
1 G. vachoni, female
1 B. albopilosum, female
1 B. klassi, female
1 B. emilia, female
2 P. faciata, unsexed
1 P. playtomma, unsexed
1 P. metallica, unsexed
1 Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore Blue", female
1 A. purpurea, unsexed
1 T. elanea, female
1 A. laeta, female
1 A. juruenicola, female
1 A. brocklehursti, female (in process, Yipee)
1 B. sabulosum, unsexed
1 unknown sling

Total 34 OMG!!!


----------



## Jeri (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm down to (or I could say back up to) seven. Five G roseas, (Lucy, Shelbie, Naomi, Angelique, and Charlotte) One E campestratus, (Lizzie) and one B smithi (Alice). Hopefully, I will get at lest two more when my tax return comes back.

Jeri


----------



## jw73 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have 15.
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma angustum
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma smithi x 2
Brachypelma vagans
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Grammostola pulchra
Lasiodora klugi
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Poecilotheria regalis
I will get 5 this year and no more ........... this year!  

I also own two standart schnauzers black, and large aqua 120 galons.


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Jan 30, 2005)

WoW you all have a lot of T's and my husband freaked out cause I wanted to get another one which I did lol so now I have 2 and would have had 3 but they didn't have any I liked at the shop when I was in there the other day lol.  

Costa Rican Zebra (Charlotte) my first she was gave to me. I think she is full grown
Chilean rose (Rosie) just got her a couple weeks ago, and she is a juvenile, about half the size of Charlotte who is I would say a good 3 and a half inches from her head to her spinners. Shes not real cooperative about being measured lol

I also have one Jack Russell (Jackie) which I call a Jackie Russell because shes a girl and for some reason people always think she is a male and one Siamese (Simmer) poor thing he's getting old now and is started to have some health probs, but long as he isn't suffering I'll just keep him on meds and let him live out his live in peace, oh and he isn't as mean as he used to be lol.

Talk about original names lol  

And yes I'm going to get another T. soon as I see one that calls to me lol


----------



## DanD5303 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm glad you made your choice and have them on the way!  I'm up to 10 here.

1,2,0 N chromatus
2,1,0 N colaratovillosus
0,1,1 N carapoensis
0,0,1 E campestratus (for my classroom)
0,1,0 G aureostriata (our first spider)
1,3,0 P cancerides
0,0,7 A geniculata
0,0,1 A chacoana
0.1.0 L parahybana
0,2,0 H lividum

DanD

Added a few since this message was first posted.  3 P cancerides, 1 A chacoana, 7 A geniculata.  I'm up to 21 now.  They are addictive.

Our local pet store had a few they couldn't sell, so I've added two adult female H lividum, an adult female P cancerides, and a large female L parahybana-that would be 25 T's...


----------



## rhinocricus (Jan 30, 2005)

Here are mine:

101 G. rosea
004 G. aureostriata
100 G. pulchra
001 C. bechuanicus
001 A. geroldi
001 A. versicolor
001 P. formosa
001 C. cyanopubescens
002 H. incei
______
14 T's


----------



## audiogarden (Jul 22, 2005)

I have 8 total with seven spiderlings and 1 adult 
here they are
1 Rosea (5.5")
1 N. coloratovillosus (.5")
1 A. avicularia (.75")
5 L. parahybana (.5")


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 22, 2005)

Bpkid said:
			
		

> I own
> 
> 0.0.1 75" G.aureostriata
> 
> ...


I've seen the #.#.# thing many times before, but I don't really know what it stands for.


----------



## David_F (Jul 22, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> I've seen the #.#.# thing many times before, but I don't really know what it stands for.


male.female.unknown


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks David F, glad I asked!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 22, 2005)

29 T's
(5 scorps)
(21 snakes)


----------



## C_Strike (Jul 22, 2005)

Iv only been collecting for about 8 months,lol and i have:
1of each)

Avicularia versicolor,
avic avic,
Ephebopus cyanognathus,
Lasiodora parahybana,
Theraphosa blondi,
Theraphosa apophysis,
cyriopagopus spp, blue
Brachypelma smithi,
megaphobema robustum,
poecilotheria rufilata,
poecilotheria miranda,
cithariscius crawshayi,
bonnetina rudloffi,
grammastola rosea,
cuclosternum fasciata,
chromatopelma cyanognathus.

and 2 scorps:
opistopthalmus carinatus,
pandinis imperator.

Assasin bugs: 
platymeris biguttatus


----------



## Dr Pies (Jul 22, 2005)

111 Tarantulas. 67 adult - 44 juvenile/spiderling.
27 Scorpions. 19 adult - 8 juvenile.
All kinds of lizards, birds etc. 
Should open my own zoo


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 22, 2005)

~40 tarantulas, ~7 adult

~30 scorpions, ~10 adult

~10 giant centipedes, 4 adult

assorted random bugs, including praying mantids, vinegaroon, cockroach colony, flour beetle colony, AGB millipede, and others whom i love no less, despite not being able to remember =P

i think i have about 100 pet bugs, and several feeder colonies


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's my list 69 T's:

male.female.unknown

0.0.2   Texas Tan (Aphonopelma anax)
0.14.1 Guyanan Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)
0.2.0   Kilimanjaro Mustard Baboon Dark (Pterinochilus chordatus)
0.1.0   Metallic Pinktoe (Avicularia metallica)
0.1.0   Mexican Bloodleg (Aphonopelma bicoloratum)
0.0.2   Mexican Flameknee (Brachypelma auratum)
1.1.0   Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)
0.0.1   Mexican Redleg (Brachypelma emilia)
0.0.2   Mexican Redrump (Brachypelma vagans)
1.1.0   Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)
0.1.0   Panama Blond (Psalmopoeus pulcher)
1.2.0   Pink Zebra Beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus)
0.0.1   Thailand Black (Haplopelma minax)
0.0.5   Usambar Baboon (Pterinochilus sp.)
0.1.0   Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)
0.0.1   Asian Fawn (Chilobrachys huahini)
1.0.0   Bolivian Salmon (Acanthoscurria chacoana)
1.0.3   Brazilian Red and White (Nhandu chromatus)
0.0.1   Chaco Golden Knee (Grammastola aureostriata)
1.2.1   Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)
0.0.1   Chinese Black Tiger (Haplopelma sp. Selenocosmia hainana)
0.1.0   Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)
0.0.1   Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum fasciatum)
1.2.0   Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)
0.0.1   Desert Blond (Aphonopelma chalcodes)
0.2.0   Dodoma Baboon (Pterinochilus lugardi)
2.1.0   Giant White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
0.0.1   Greater Horned Baboon (Ceratogyrus brachycephalus)
1.1.0   Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
0.0.2   Honduran Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
0.1.0   Indian Violet (Chilobrachys fimbriatus)


----------



## Big and Hairy (Jul 22, 2005)

I currently have 9 T's:

1 - G. Rosea
2 - B. Smithi
1 - B. Vagans
1 - P. Cancerides
1 - A. Geniculata
2 - L. Parahybana
1 - N. Coloratovillosum

Also have 3 Scorps.


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 22, 2005)

b. smithi and t. blondi.


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 23, 2005)

my babyz are 

x2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Pterinochilus murinus OBT
Heteroscora maculata
Poecilotheria regalis
Pterinochilus lugardi
Holothele incei
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Nhandu nhandu
theraphosa blondi 
theraphosa apophysis 
megaphobema robustum 
xenesthis immanis 
x2 poecilotheria regalis
ephebopus murinus 
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
cyclosternum schmardae 
x2 nhandu chromatus
psalmopoeus irminia 
hysterocrate gigas 
ceratogyrus darlingi
Heteroscodra maculata
Pterinochilus Murinus Normal color form


----------



## T 'n T (Jul 23, 2005)

*My Ts:*

2 L. parahybana, unsexed (Godzilla and Rodan)
1 G. rosea, unsexed (Boo)
1 A. minatrix, female (Thief)
1 C. cyaneopubescens, female (Jake)
1 P. metallica, unsexed (Blauchen)

Deceased:
1 C. cyaneopubescens, male (Elwood)
1 A. avicularia, male (Shooter)
1 L. Parahybana, unsexed (Mothra)


----------



## Beth-Tex (Jul 23, 2005)

My very modest collection:

A. avicularia (female)................Mo
A. avicularia (male)..................Arlie
A. avicularia (sex ?)..................MA1
A. avicularia (sex?)...................MA2
A. versicolor (female)................Gem
G. rosea (female).....................Mary-Charlotte
G. rosea (male)........................Eight
G. aureostriata (male)...............Chaco
G. aureostriata (sex ?)...............Tiny
G. aureostriata (female).............Athena
G. pulchra (female)...................Xena
C. cyaneopubescens (female).......Blue
P. cancerides (sex ?)..................Tude
B.smithi (female)......................Ladybug
B. smithi (female)......................JJ
B. smithi (female)......................BB
B. smithi (female)......................Lady Di
B. albopilosum (female)..............Portia
B. emilia (female)......................Millie

& soon to receive 2 N. chromatus slings.....not named yet   

Beth


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 23, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> I currently own 8, with additions planned for later in the year. Each one represents a different species.


Um...Wow.  I have 28 now, and I'd probably own even more if it wasn't for the 2 or 3 months that I couldn't get to the swap...

That's 26 different species.  I have a pair of P. cambridgei and B. Boehemi.


----------



## arachnoguy (Jul 23, 2005)

AHHHHH I am addicted to tarantulas. I had one or two t’s for the longest time and then about 5 years ago I got one or two and then the year after I got one or two and then I took a break and bred some and sold them. Just within the last year I have amassed this collection. It seems that every paycheck I get, part of it goes towards my addiction.   

TARANTULAS
0.0.1	Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, Giant Black & White
1.2.0	Acanthoscurria geniculata, Giant White Knee
0.0.1	Acanthoscurria sternalis, Argentina Giant Blackrump
0.1.1	Aphonopelma anax, Texas Tan
0.0.1	Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Mexican Bloodleg
0.0.1	Aphonopelma caniceps, Mexican Black Velvet
0.0.1	Aphonopelma chalcodes, Desert Blond
0.1.1	Aphonopelma seemanni, Costa Rican Zebra
1.0.0	Aphonopelma species, "borelli", Paraguay Redrump
0.2.3	Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe
0.0.2	Avicularia braunshauseni, Goliath Pinktoe
0.1.3	Brachypelma albopilosum, Curly Hair
0.0.2	Brachypelma angustum, Guatemalan Redrump
1.2.2	Ceratogyrus brachycephalus, Greaterhorned
0.1.1	Ceratogyrus marshalli, Straighthorned
0.0.1	Chilobrachys huahini, Hauhini Birdspider
0.0.5	Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Green Bottle Blue
0.0.4	Citharischius crawshayi, King Baboon
2.0.0	Cyclosternum fasciatum, Costa Rican Tigerrump
0.0.1	Ephebopus murinus, Skeleton Tarantula
0.1.1	Grammostola aureostriata, Chaco Golden Knee
2.3.1	Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
0.1.0	Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose (red phase)
0.2.0	Haplopelma lividum, Cobalt Blue
0.0.2	Haplopelma species, "aureopilosum", Asian Black Birdspider
0.1.6	Hysterocrates gigas, Cameroon Red Baboon
1.3.2	Lasiodora difficilis, Brazilian Fire Red
0.0.1	Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink
0.0.1	Nhandu carapoensis, Brazilian Red
0.1.0	Nhandu coloratovillosus, Brazilian Black & White
0.0.1	Paraphysa scrofa, Chilean Copper
0.0.1	Phormictopus cancerides, Haitian Birdeater
0.2.3	Poecilotheria fasciata, Sri Lankan Ornamental
0.0.3	Poecilotheria ornata, Fringed Ornamental,
0.0.2	Poecilotheria regalis, Indian Ornamental
0.1.2	Poecilotheria rufilata, Redslate Ornamental
0.0.1	Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Trinidad Chevron
1.1.0	Psalmopoeus irminia, Venezuelan Suntiger
4.12.2	Pterinochilus murinus, Usumbara
0.1.2	Stromatopelma calceatum, Featherleg Baboon
1.0.1	Theraphosa apophysis, Goliath Pinkfoot (the one unsexed one is on its way from botar, thank you sir)
0.1.1	Theraphosa blondi, Goliath Birdeater

SCORPIONS
1.2.0	Hadogens troglodytes, Flat rock scorpion
1.1.36	Pandinus emperator, Emperor scorpion	

MILLIPEDE
1 African giant black (can’t remember the species off the top of my head)

CENTIPEDE
0.1.0	Scolopendra sp., Tanzanian giant yellowleg

Two reticulated pythons both over 10 feet, a king snake, a ball python, 2 cats, and my attack dog that will drown you in drool if you get too close  :drool:


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 23, 2005)

i have 14 at the mo and are getting 7 more this month 

1. B.boehmei female 31/2inch
2. L.parahybana female 5inch
3. H.maculata female 41/2inch (gravid thanx to my male)
4. H.maculata female 4inch (gravid thanx to my male)
5. H.maculta mature male 5inch
6. S.calceatum 3inch unsexed
7. P.murinus 3inch fem
8. P.fasciata 5inch fem
9. A.Avic 1inch 
10. A.avic Male 3inch
11. C.schioedtei 1inch 
12. C.schiooedtei 1/2inch
13. P.irminia 31/2inch unsexed
14. B.albopilosum1inch unsexed

T's im getting this month

T.gigas slings x3
P.ruffie sling
p.ornata sling
Xeno sling 
C.fimbriatus Sling 
Blondi


----------



## aranchedude (Jul 26, 2005)

no t's but i live in india so i go out in gardens and handle a lot of spiders it seems i v had a million t's .im plannin to buy one but no one ships here and now i dont get to see a lot of them


----------



## rwfoss (Jul 26, 2005)

A few weeks into the hobby...

1 G. rosea
1 G. aureostriata
1 B. smithi
1 B. vagans
1 P. regalis
1 L. parahybana
1 A. chalcodes

I started with scorpions, and currently have...

2 P. imperator
2 P. cavimanus
2 H. arizonensis
1 S. mesaensis
1 H. bicolor
1 H. granulatus

Throw in a millipede, a corn snake, two rats, two cats, and two dogs, and you have all our pets!

Rick


----------



## Wikkids_Wench (Jul 26, 2005)

I only own two B. Smithi at the moment - and they're being looked after by a friend until I move house  

But my wishlist is long - the first few to be added will hopefully be:
G. Aureostriata
G. Pulchra
P. Cambridgei
A. Versicolor
A. Purpurea
C. Cyaneopubescens
C. Fasciatum
T. Gigas


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 26, 2005)

i just added a b.boehmei to my collecton. that makes it 3 Ts as of now. i planning to add a c. crawshayi sling and a h. lividum to my collections


----------



## Ralph (Aug 5, 2005)

my god………………

i only have a low collection.
A.genic 17CM Famle
A.versicolor 3Cm
B.emilia 4Cm
B.boehmei 3CM
B.vegans 3Cm
C.crawshayi 3Cm
C.huahini 15Cm Famale
Euathlus.sp 11CM Famale
Euathlus.pulcherrimaklaasi 3CM
G.aureostriata 4Cm
H.schmidti 15CM+ Famale
H.hainana 3Cm
H.lividum 10CM
H.sp "aureo……" 4CM
L. parahybana 3CM
N.color 3CM
P.sp Dom.republic 5CM
i will be more.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 5, 2005)

I have...wait I can't remember.

_T. blondi
B. smithi
E. campestratus
B. emilia_ x2
_G. pulchra
H. maculata _ x2
_P. lugardi
Acanthoscurria sp.
A. seemani
H. lividum
N. chromatus_ x2
_B. ruhnaui
P. regalis
P. miranda
C. cyaneopubescens_

Okay that's 18. Except one of the _B. emilia _ is not mine, I am growing it up a bit for a friend. So technically I own 17. It's gone down a bit!


----------



## rwfoss (Aug 5, 2005)

Just added an adult female A. avicularia on Wednesday night.

A G. pulchra is HIGH on my list now.



			
				rwfoss said:
			
		

> A few weeks into the hobby...
> 
> 1 G. rosea
> 1 G. aureostriata
> ...


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 5, 2005)

TARANTULA’S I HAVE

1 Acanthoscuria geniculata @ 2.75" / Brazilian Whiteknee Bird eater 
1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum @ .80” / Mexican Bloodleg
1 Aphonopelma sp @ .60" / Flagstaff Orange
1 Avicularia bicegoi @ 2.5” / Brick-red Pinktoe 
1 Avicularia versicolor @ 1.50" / Antilles Pinktoe
1 Brachypelma boehmei @ 3.50" / Mexican Fire leg
1 Brachypelma emilia @ .75” / Mexican Red leg
1 Brachypelma smithi @ 4.0” / Mexican Red knee 
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens @ 2.75" / Green Bottle Blue 
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum @ 2.1" / Costa Rican Tiger rump
1 Grammostola pulchra @ 1.60” / Brazilian Black
1 Grammostola rosea @ 4.0” / Chilean Rose / female
1 Nhandu cromatus @ 3.25" / Brazilian White Striped Bird eater
1 Tapinauchenius gigas @ 1.60" / Orange Tree Spider
1 Tapinauchenius purpureus @ .85”/ Purple Tree Spider


----------



## AcidQueen (Aug 5, 2005)

I got

Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia avicularia
A. metallica
A. purpurea x2
Brachypelma albopilosum
B. schröderi
B. klaasi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Nhandu chromatus
Poecilotheria regalis
Phormictopus nesiotes

that makes 12 Ts in total, and I intend to keep it at this number for quite a while..  (I can.. can't I???    )

I also have 4 Peucetia madagascariensis and 1 Ancylometes bogotensis.. which makes 17 spiders


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Small collection:
4 Gr. rosea
1 Ap. seemani
1 Ceratogyrus becuanicus
1 Avicularia sp. (male)
1 B. smithi


----------



## Orange_Demon (Aug 5, 2005)

i have one, 2 month old p murinus spiderling


----------



## Beccas_824 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 16 right now and think I'm done for a while-I at least want to wait for some of my slings to get a little bigger.


----------



## KerstinP (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got my first T. A A.Versicolor "Boots", don't think it's gonna be the only one though lol


----------



## david31337 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 2 
www.david31337.co.uk/myherps.htm


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 5, 2005)

MountinGal said:
			
		

> When I get payed next week I will be ordering my first T's. I am getting four (I have been waiting forever and I'm so excited!).
> 
> Anyway, I was just curious and wondering how many T's everyone owns...then maybe four won't seem like so many to my less than thrilled husband  !



0.3.2 Xenesthis immanis
0.1.1 Xenesthis intermedia
1.2.0 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus RCF
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1.2 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.2 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.5 Dipluridae sp isla margeritha
0.0.2 Dipluridae sp Peru

CHEERS!!!///Johan


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 5, 2005)

At the moment I have 20, but that number will go up if I keep checking out dealer sites.


----------



## Czalz (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 29 t's. most of which I have raised from slings, or very small juvy's.



_______________


“In the beginning of the contest with Britain, when we were sensible of danger, we had daily prayers in this room for Divine protection. Our prayers, Sir, were heard, and they were graciously answered… do we imagine we no longer need His assistance?” [Constitutional Convention, Thursday June 28, 1787]
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## jbrd (Aug 5, 2005)

*T numbers*

We currently have.......

1 Tblondi,............ soon to be two   

1 G.rosea

1 A.avicularia

1 N.coloratovillosus

1 L.parahybana

1 C.cyaneopubescens

5 P.murinus

5 G.aureostriata


----------



## cryptly (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets see. . . .34 tarantulas, 22 different species.  1 scorpion.  2 Tailless Whip Scorpions.  As well as several goldfish, 2 bettas, 2 cats and a bunch of freshly hatched triops.    

Next week 4 more Ts and 3 scorpions will be arriving at my doorstep.

I keep telling myself my buying will stop once winter comes and it's too cold to ship. . .


----------



## Jaden (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got about 80 or so. I'm trying to move out some excess Ts so not really sure how many. Almost all are New World from Mexico with a few from the U.S. and other countries in the Americas. The only Old World I have is P. murinus. Got them as a package and fell in love with them. Only bad thing is their the hands off type and I'm a hands on person. Welcome to the world of tarantulas (Be prepared to have a thin wallet. The hobby tends to eat your money like mad.).


----------



## NYCspiderGuy (Aug 5, 2005)

18 Tarantulas

4 G.roseas (one Flame-Knee)
6 A.avicularia
3 A.versicolor
2 B. vagans
1 B.smithi
1 C.cyaneopubescens (GBB-wonderful spider!)
1 A.seemani

There's a cat, often a dog and several fish here too... but NONE who will help with the rent so far. Yep - pretty much a wallet drain.


----------



## stubby8th (Aug 5, 2005)

*yes, I am an arachno-haulic*

I just added 3 more today! Here ya go:

Aphonopelma.bicoloratum female 4"
Aphonopelma.chalcodes female 6"
Aphonopelma.hentzi female 4.5"
Aphonopelma.hentzi female 4"
Aphonopelma.hentzi, unk. 2.5"
Avicularia.aurantica sling about 1"
Avicularia.avic sling at about 2"
Avicularia.versicolor sling about 1.5"
Brachypelma albopilosum female, 3"
Brachypelma smithi female, 3"
Eupalaestrus campestratus, female 6"
Grammastola aureostriata female, 3.5"
Grammastola.pulchra sling at 1.5"
Grammastola.rosea female, 7"
Grammastola.rosea male, 5.5"
Grammastola.rosea, red phase female, 5"
Lasiodora parahybana female, 5"
Lasiodora difficilus female, 2.5"
Nhandu coloratovillosus female, 2.5"
Nhandu coloratovillosus female, 2.5"

They're kind'a like those potato chips, you can't have just one!!


----------



## baboons24 (Aug 6, 2005)

i got 25 i think? but i do know what ha ve and don't have just haven't counted in a while :?


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 6, 2005)

currently have:
  B. smithi
  B. boehmei
  H. lividium
  C. crawshayi
  T. blondi

and soon to be added to my collection:
  H. maculata
  C.cyaneopubescens (hopefully)
  10 unidentified Philippines tarantulas


----------



## Python (Aug 6, 2005)

This is a partial list. 

Tarantulas:

three 2" P murinus
one 5" P cancerides
one 1/2" C crawshayi
three adult female L mactans 
one subadult L mactans
three mactans eggsacks
one 3/4" B smithi
one species unknown jumping spider with eggsack
one 1" L parahybana
one 1/2" C cyaneopubescens
one 5" G rosea
one 3" H longipedum

Scorpions:

one 2- 2 1/2" L quinquestriatus
one 1" P transvaalicus
one 4-5" H spinifer
one 4-5" P cavimanus
several adult and juvenile V carolinianus
one 1" Tanzanian yellow (species unknown)
two 4-5" H arizoniesis

Other

one 8" S suspinipes
one adult male eastern box turtle
one adult eastern toad 
one juvinile praying mantis (species unknown but probably a Carolina Mantis)

Also have one 5-6" H lividum but that is up for auction and has one day left so I will be boxing it pretty soon. Also have more on the way


----------



## Sadistik (Aug 6, 2005)

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
2.0.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma ruhnaui
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi
0.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
1.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Psalmopeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata 
0.0.1 Vitalius cristatus 
0.0.5 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.0.2 Ancylometes bogotensis
0.0.17 Peucetia madagascariensis

Incoming for the next week: 
0.0.50 Brachypelma albopilosum (love them  )
0.0.5 Damon variegatus 
0.0.5 Holconia immanis
Eggsac Peucetia madagascariensis


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 6, 2005)

I own eight species, not going to count each individually but they are
C. Shioedtei
One Mystery spider(ohhhh grab the popcorn)
P. Murinus
B. Albopilosum
G. Aureostriata
N. Chromatis
G. Rosea
A. Geniculata


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 6, 2005)

tony said:
			
		

> isnt this a re-thread????
> 
> Anyway 160, I think
> T


I think this is the thread to list your Tarantulas and other inverts one by one.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=7038

I just looked at the date of this thread starter....wow! Anyway, my current count is 17, and will probably get a few more the next time I visit a "show",but I will force a limit of 25 on myself and my kids...I think...


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 6, 2005)

arachnoguy said:
			
		

> It seems that every paycheck I get, part of it goes towards my addiction.


I'm guilty of the same thing.


----------



## tkn0spdr (Aug 6, 2005)

I currently have 10 tarantulas and one Huntsman spider.
According to me I don't have enough, according to my wife I've got 8 or 9 too many.

I'm going to the Daytona show where I'll be picking up one for sure and the rest depend on how good of a mood my wife is in.


----------



## Gesticulator (Aug 6, 2005)

I empathisize with all whose spouses just don't get it.


----------



## firefox2 (Aug 6, 2005)

My hubby and I share the hobby, but he was arachnophobic when I got my first T.  We are up to 22 permanent residents now, and looking at getting 2 more, hopefully 3.  But the addiction grows, and it seems the T's get more expensive


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 6, 2005)

Should have edited this post, but I posted a new one so........ read on  :8o


----------



## Scylla (Aug 7, 2005)

27.  For now.

7 G. rosea
4 N. chromatus
3 G aureostriata
2 G pulchra
2 B albopilosum
1 A versicolor
1 A purpurea
1 chilobrachys sp?
1 OBT   
1 B smithi
1 B auratum
1 B boehmei
1 "flagstaff orange"
1 P difficilis


----------



## Elmolax (Aug 7, 2005)

hehe...
I only have two 2's same specie... unidentified. one is about 1'2 the other is about 1'6

But I do have 30 widows (female) and 40 male widows... and a total of 29 recluses and wolf spiders... most same specie.

Gotta love that venom eh?


----------



## jezzy607 (Aug 7, 2005)

18 species, 68 individuals as of today


----------



## Vampire (Aug 7, 2005)

10 (2 Rosies)


----------



## Wolvie56X (Aug 8, 2005)

Acanthoscurria Insubtilis
Aphonopelma Seemani 1
Aphonopelma Seemani 2
Aphonopelma Seemani 3
Avicularia Avicularia
Avicularia Metallica
Avicularia Metallica
Avicularia Metallica
Avicularia Metallica
Brachypelma Auratum
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus
Chilobrachys Huahini
Chilobrachys Huahini
Cithaurischus Crawshayi
Cithaurischus Crawshayi
Eucratoscelus Pachypus
Gramm. Aureostriata
Gramm. Aureostriata
Gramm. Aureostriata
Gramm. Aureostriata
Gramm. Pulchera
Haplopelma Lividium
Haplopelma Minax
Haplopelma Minax
Hysterocrates Hercules
Lasiodora Cristata
Lasiodora Parahybana
Nhandu Carapoensis
Nhandu Colorovillosum
Pampho. SP2
Phormictopus Cancerides
Pocelotheria Regalis
Pocelotheria Regalis
Pocelotheria Regalis
Pocelotheria Rufilata
Pocelotheria Rufilata
Psalmopeus Pulcher
Psudeotheraphosa Apophysis



so far


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Aug 8, 2005)

Hehehe, I should make my boyfriend read this thread, then maybe he wouldn't think that 22 (soon to be 23, come Tuesday) is so bad, by comparison anyways.  It sounds like a big number, but when I get to looking around into all of the cages, it just doesn't seem like that many spiders.  Although I do think that I'm either going to stop at 23 (for a while at least) or else I'm going to just get a couple species I've been wanting for a while (like a G. pulchra).


----------



## Wolvie56X (Aug 8, 2005)

update, meant to say 40 so far hehe  and a few more to go, still got some of my dream T's to go now


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 8, 2005)

currently i have 3 t's.
1 g rosea
2 p baeri(philippine t)
1 Cithaurischus Crawshayi


----------



## Raqua (Aug 8, 2005)

100+ (not counting hatched eggsacks for sale .. )


----------



## David_F (Aug 8, 2005)

20 right now.  The list is here.  I also have one _A. versicolor_ out on breeding loan but he's not being counted.


----------



## T-Harry (Aug 8, 2005)

As of now somewhere between 30 and 35. I hope it won't become more because I don't have any space left.


----------



## TNewbie (Aug 8, 2005)

cloud711 said:
			
		

> currently i have 3 t's.
> 1 g rosea
> 2 p baeri(philippine t)
> 1 Cithaurischus Crawshayi



If you add those together, it's 4. Just to let you know. 


But, right now I've got no T's. I'm still looking at buying my first one, I got interested yesterday when I saw them at the pet store when I was looking for fish.  :?  I don't know how that works....But, I plan on getting one soon.


----------



## JonPaul (Aug 8, 2005)

*My Ts*

6 G.rosea
2 B.albopilosum
1 B.smithi
1 B.Auratum
1 B.pulchra
1 C.fasciatum
1 A.versicolor
1 P.manicata (Specie debatable, petshop purchase)

14, but now I need to rent a bigger apartment!





             Worth it.

JonPaul


----------



## Varden (Aug 9, 2005)

I currently have 10, but it will be 17 after tomorrow.  Right now I have:

2 P. murinus
1 P. irminia
1 P. pulcher
2 Pokie metallica
2 L. violaceopes
2 E. vulpinus

And after tomorrow, I will add to the list:

5 E. pachypus
1 T. blondi
1 more P. murinus


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 9, 2005)

wolfpak said:
			
		

> currently have:
> B. smithi
> B. boehmei
> H. lividium
> ...


just got two H. maculata today


----------



## pwilfort (Aug 9, 2005)

About 47 now all kinds and soon to have 100 there abouts B. Vagans from my sac that hatched!


----------



## wolfpak (Aug 9, 2005)

TNewbie said:
			
		

> If you add those together, it's 4. Just to let you know.
> 
> 
> But, right now I've got no T's. I'm still looking at buying my first one, I got interested yesterday when I saw them at the pet store when I was looking for fish.  :?  I don't know how that works....But, I plan on getting one soon.


he probably means 3 species?


----------



## bugs4life (Oct 20, 2005)

*How many T's do you have?*

I myself...well, I don't even have a T yet hehe.  BUT I'm getting my first next week, a G. rosea.  
Two of my brothers, my sister, and my dad all keep tarantulas, but this is going to be my first because my parents only just declared me "old enough" lol (I'm 15).  The only other pets I have at the moment are a dog and two AGB millipedes.  Getting kind of off-topic, but anyhoo...
My brother: 14 T's
Another brother: 5-6 T's, don't remember
Sister:  umm, 12 T's I think
Dad:  23 T's

Now how about you???

(sorry if this thread has been posted before)


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Oct 20, 2005)

I've got 6 tarantulas at this time  
1 G.rosea
2 B.smithi
1 T.blondi
1 A.aviculara
1 C.fasciatum


----------



## OldHag (Oct 20, 2005)

44 and an unknown amount of H. maculata slings...70-80ish...slings that is.


----------



## SilentMercury (Oct 20, 2005)

33 and pretty well sustained at that number. All are of different species, except 2 B. smithi's and 4 P. metallica's.

Those maculata slings must be a handful, OldHag.


----------



## slingshot71 (Oct 20, 2005)

13 at the moment


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Oct 20, 2005)

11 here


----------



## dragontears (Oct 20, 2005)

11 at the moment and 1 solfugid.  I'll get more


----------



## Fini (Oct 20, 2005)

17 at the moment.  As soon as I can make more room, I'm getting more!!!


----------



## jbrd (Oct 20, 2005)

We currently have 20 T's ,11 different species. With plans in the making for more.
Would be interesting to see the relationship between the number of T's to the lenght of time in the hobby. Arachnodealers excluded. lol


----------



## Dr Pies (Oct 20, 2005)

111 Tarantulas. 67 adult - 44 juvenile/spiderling.

Another large thread on this subject can be found here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=39364&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 20, 2005)

6- for now.


----------



## Ishkabibble (Oct 20, 2005)

Down to 44 at this point.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2005)

I've just got 1.


----------



## big-n-hairy (Oct 20, 2005)

11 at the moment. should change this saturday. monthly show in Columbus. Will be adding  a 4 inch female P. cancerides


----------



## greenbay1 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm currently at 30.


----------



## Windchaser (Oct 20, 2005)

I currently have 53 tarantulas representing 28 species. In addition to those, I have 7 scorps representing 4 species, 3 millipedes and approximately 30 or 40 black widows. I also have a _D. fasciatus_ egg sac that will be hatching soon.


----------



## bulldog18 (Oct 20, 2005)

I am at 12 right now and have 4 more on the way.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2005)

haha i started a lil over 4 months ago soo i currently own 5 Ts and 1 scorpion  oh and one more T on its way!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 20, 2005)

15 of my own T's....29 total in the apartment including my boyfriend's (Dojang on here). We need a bigger place!!


----------



## KingJames (Oct 20, 2005)

I have one, his name is Pete. Pete the seven legged tarantula. I almost picked him up today. Almost.


----------



## Captante (Oct 20, 2005)

19 Tarantula's & 4 Centipedes so far ... next on the list is a T.blondi.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 21, 2005)

*..*

i have 8 now.  in order from the beginning: a avicularia, b vagans, g aureostriata, g rosea, a seemani, p irminia, n chromatus, and L parahybana.  dont plan on anymore real soon.  need to build a shelf or something...my room is pretty small and they are all scattered about.


----------



## stubby8th (Oct 21, 2005)

40 T's and always lookin'! 
39 too many for my wife.


----------



## xWARxPATHx (Oct 21, 2005)

16 tarantulas, 1 Chinese Mantid, 1 ball python, and an English Bulldog.


----------



## CreepyExotics (Oct 21, 2005)

*Im an addict !!!*

my  personal  collection  is about 1300 T's.  all together i have  over 4000 .
 now thats bad, im addicted !!!!!!  HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## NickS1004 (Oct 21, 2005)

5 L. parahybana
1 B. albopilosum
1 B. vagans
1 G. pulchra
1 C. cyaneopubescens
1 P. cancerides
1 A. avicularia
1 P. scrofa

1 african wolf on the way
1 A. versicolor very soon

so that makes 12..


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 21, 2005)

Mine: 1 A. braunshauseni, 2 A. minatrix, 2 A. versicolor, 1 A. purpurea, 1 A. avicularia, 1 A. geroldi (love avics!), 1 L. parahybana, 1 B. auratum, 1 C. cyaneopubecens, 1 B. klaasi, 1 E. campestratus, 1 C. bechuanicus, 1 B. albopilosum.

Plus Dojang's: 1 E. cyanognathus, 1 B. albopilosum, 1 N. coloratovillosus, 1 P. regalis, 1 A. metalica, 2 G. aureostriata, 1 A. genticulata, 1 B. bohemei, 1 G. rosea, 1 L. violaceopes, 1 B. smithi, 1 A. versicolor, 1 A. seemani.  

I think that's it.  Some times I miss a few!

Karen


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 21, 2005)

27 T's (should have been 28 if I hadn't drowned one   ) and 4 scorps.


----------



## Katronmaster (Oct 21, 2005)

Three, soon to be four. 

One rosie spiderling. 
One Young Chaco Golden Knee.
One 'free range' Rosie I've yet to recapture.

And soon, a Mexican Redknee.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 21, 2005)

Just the  2.


----------



## Anubis77 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just one. It's sad really...


----------



## becca81 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not sure.  I stopped keeping track of the number when I hit about 60.  I think somewhere in the 70ish range, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2005)

*Not a lot but they keep me busy*

I have only 10 Ts. Still looking after those 10 keeps me pretty busy.


----------



## rwfoss (Oct 21, 2005)

17 tarantulas (with one on the way), and four scorpions.

Rick


----------



## target (Oct 21, 2005)

We only have one B. vagans and a mantis. But next week we are getting three little baby slings, so that pushes the grand total to 4, which is quite an achievemtn considering that a year ago, my husband would not even look at a picture of a tarantula or any spider without shivering. We are getting there now...


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 21, 2005)

not enough...somewhere over 30, I believe. And that's after I cut back.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 21, 2005)

#spec column is the number of different species or subspecies (or mesic/xeric morphs)

```
#	#	#	#	#total
	spec	male	female	unknown	
scorp	13	3	11	55	69
tara	21	4	3	140	148
centi	11	5	5	54	64
```
for 280 individually cages predators

plus ~10 C.vits i haven't entered in the sheets
plus a random bug here or there i forgot about =P

i also have er, a lot on the way for delivery next wed
30 C.vittatus babies, *1 Tityus bahiensis (!!!)*, mating pair of C. gracilis, 4 * 4i P.imperator, 5 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (yellow leg), um, P. nivea starter culture... um... 2 V. spinigerus, 1 gravid C. exilicauda

um
oh yeah, 4 adult U.mordax, 4 2i U.m, 4 *more* C.vittatus babies

so i should


----------



## 8 legged freak (Oct 21, 2005)

6 T's
_Grammostola rosea_ - chilean rose
_Brachypelma boehmei_ - mexican beauty
_Brachypelma smithi_ - mexican red knee X2
_Lasiodora parahybana_ - brazilian salmon pink
_Brachypelma albopilossum_ - honduran curly hair

1 scorpion
_Pandinus imperator_ - emperor scorpion

1 true spider
_Tegenaria sp._


----------



## Beth-Tex (Oct 21, 2005)

Have 22 at the moment.....will have to decrease due to health, etc. problems. 

Beth


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 21, 2005)

42 tarantulas, representing 38 different species.  I have 2 of 4 species, some of which are a sexed pair, and the others aren't quite large enough to determin if they are a pair yet.

1 black trapdoor spider from africa.

11 scorpions

1 big B. dubia roach colony

and then there's the snakes and the cat.


----------



## Mendi (Oct 21, 2005)

:?  :8o  No ideal... :wall:  :wall: 

A several hundred less than a month or so ago though


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 21, 2005)

Too many to count,yet still not enough.


----------



## Tescos (Oct 21, 2005)

Too many!


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 21, 2005)

*T's in my house*

Just up to 4 right now but always looking for more.


----------



## Chel (Oct 21, 2005)

5:
B. Albopilosum
B. Smithi
G. Rosea
G. aureostriata 
E. campestratus


----------



## GabooN (Oct 21, 2005)

6 right now, though two I gave to my gf. We had each ordered an A. avic sling, and they sent us two freebies so we each got two (an ordered one plus a freebie). 

4 A. avic slings (mine: Big Foot, Cheeto. Hers: T cup, Sugar Cube)
1 A. seemanni (Mr. T)
1 C. fasciatum (Fig Newton)


----------



## Kid Dragon (Oct 21, 2005)

I have 
12 Ts:
5 A. versicolor
2 B. smithi
1 B. emilia
1 B. auratus
1 G. rosea
1 G. pulchra
1 C. fasciatum

14 scorpions: 
14 African FlatRocks

43 millipedes:
38 AGB millipedes
5 Florida Ivory millipedes

11 Coleoptera
11 Bess Beetles


----------



## David_F (Oct 21, 2005)

21
You can see what they are in this post from this thread.  I know it's easier to just ask how many people have instead of reading that whole, big thread but, and here's the catch, eventually this thread will get just as big as the other one.


----------



## The Red Queen (Oct 21, 2005)

We have a lot of egg sacs hatching right now, so we are getting close to 5000 tarantulas (if not more) at this point, and just over 200 different species.


----------



## David Burns (Oct 21, 2005)

Over 350. More sacs to hatch and some sacs on the way.


----------



## Varden (Oct 22, 2005)

41, and growing steadily every flippin' day.


----------



## cloud711 (Oct 24, 2005)

as of now i have 8 t's

1 g rosea
1 c crawshayi
2 a seemani
1 nhandu chromatus
1 b albipolosum
1 b emilia
1 c cyaneopubescens


----------



## singlemind (Oct 24, 2005)

I have five, 
2x A. geniculata
    G. aurostriata
    B. auratum
    P. cancerides


----------



## Waryur (Oct 24, 2005)

I've got 3 for the moment, hopefully 6 after the Ohio expo Nov. 19th. 

C. cyaneopubescens 
N. carapoensis 
P. Murinus (RCF) 

hopefully soon 

E. murinus 
A. brocklehursti 
A. Avic 

Quick question, how does everyone afford, cages and decorations for their t's? Like a 2.5 gallon costs me $9 plus $10 for a lid thats already more than my N carapoensis cost me!


----------



## matty J (Oct 24, 2005)

I currently own 6. And soon to own 1 milllllllllllllllion!!!!!!!!!!
I'm addicted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 24, 2005)

I am just shy of 100 at the moment. 

Niloticus


----------



## GootySapphire (Oct 24, 2005)

1x P. Metallica
1x P. Fasciata
1x A. Avicularia
1x C. Marshalli
1x L. Parahybana
1x P. Lugardi
1x C. Cyaneopubescens
1x G. Pulchra
1x H. Incei
1x A. Seemani
1x A. Geniculata
1x H. Maculata


----------



## Scary (Oct 25, 2005)

Used to have 30 when I was young. Now I have four - 1xT.blondi, 1xN.chromastus, 2xB.emilia


----------



## galeogirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I have 24 at the moment.  Pretty much at the limits for my current apartment, but just wait until I move to bigger digs!


----------



## Bloodletting (Oct 25, 2005)

I am currently breaking 200....

I need to sell some. Feeding is a job in itself.

Scott


----------



## Camberwell (Oct 25, 2005)

i'v just rounded it upto a nice 10 this morning

P.regalis turned up on my doorstep this morning with a cradboard box on his back, and wanted to move in. well of course i let him right in and offered him some grub, which he accepted rather quickly.


----------



## arachnopimpess (Oct 25, 2005)

8 now  i suck with the latin names so goliath bird eater (big papa pump), curly hair (booty), red leg (reverend em), red rump (rump) , chileian rose x2 (anancy, man arachnid), cobalt blue (scuttle), stout leg baboon (thunder thighs). other pets include dog (pup hound, aka Commander pups, aka bat boy, aka The abused) snake (limbless tim) and three year old human (numerouse swear words, Mr Josh).


----------



## bengerno (Oct 27, 2005)

If I count in the slings.. somewhere between 150 and 200 and still not enough!   ;P


----------



## chrispider (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Arachnopimpess, I was falling down laughing that the names you give your T's (and your dog,commander pups) hilarious.

And me, I have 16 T's and I don't give them names lol.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Oct 27, 2005)

over 60 now
mostly pokies, avics, grammy's, bracy,
thedarkfinder


----------



## arachnopimpess (Oct 27, 2005)

Dr Smith the red knee is no longer with me he is pretty dead now :'( not a happy bunny

He is only a commander because my dads dog Yoda (aka Yodus Podus, Yodie Podie) is also called Captain Podus  Glad you lkike them


----------



## Rob883226 (Oct 27, 2005)

Someone, please help.




0.1.0 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.1.0 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
1.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum 
1.1.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.3.1 Brachypelma emilia
1.5.6 Brachypelma smithi
0.2.6 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata 
0.3.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.4 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus
2.6.0 Theraphosa blondi 


0.1.0 Scolopendra subspinipes
0.0.2 Macropanesthia rhinoceros(juv pair)
0.0.16 Numerous millipedes species
1.1.0 Pugs
1.0.0 Snapping turtle
0.0.1 Juvinile Homo sapien


----------



## TheNatural (Oct 27, 2005)

27.........

acanthoscurria natalensis
acanthoscurria gomesiana
Aphonopelma seemanni 
avicularia avicularia
grammostola pulchra
grammostola alticeps
lasiodora parahybana 
lasiodora klugii
nhandu colorativillosum
poecilotheria ornata
psalmopoeus irminia
pterinochilus murinus
vitalius roseus
vitalius vellutinus
sickius longibulbi


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 27, 2005)

90+ not counting hatched sacs
500+ with


----------



## wolfpak (Oct 27, 2005)

let's see

1 A. seemani female adult
2 B. albopilosum spiderling
1 B. boehmei unsexed juv.
1 B. smithi female juv.
1 B. vagans unsexed juv
1 C. crawshayi unsexed juv.
1 G. aureostriata female juv.
1 H. gigas spiderling
1 H. lividium female adult
2 L. parayhbana spiderling
3 N. chromatus  spiderling
1 N. coloratovillosus unsexed juv.
1 Negros dwarf female adult
15 P. murinus spiderling
2 Pt. lugradi spiderling
2 S. peerbomi female adult
1 T. blondi unsexed juv.

and still growing and growing and growing................................and growing


----------



## evilarachnid (Oct 27, 2005)

I have 32 T's and the number is just going to grow even bigger.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 27, 2005)

29 right now. But plan on selling several to pare down a bit.

Allen


----------



## regalis (Jul 10, 2006)

I have two right now  

A.metallica & G.rosea.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 10, 2006)

same for me. One A. metallica and one G. rosea.  My rosea is my baby   but since I'm in the dorms right now I can't expand my collection.  I have to go home every weekend as it is so I can feed my eight-legged babies.


----------



## stooka (Jul 10, 2006)

70+ not including hatched sacs also.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 10, 2006)

A T.Blondi, three Wildcaught Aphonopelma Sp., 2 Wild caught Texas Tan's (dont know the scientific name)


----------



## hyena65 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a newbie also.  I just started the hobby last month with one A. versicolor, and a month later, I have three more. G. pulchra - B. auratum- l. para.  This hobby is addictive so be prepared and start making room for more now!


----------



## Endora (Jul 10, 2006)

Trust me, you get one you might as well set up terrariums for at least a couple more. (multiply if you start off with 4 ) they are so addictive, in a great way. I have 10.

P.Scrofa
A.Avic
E.Pachypus
A.Seemanni
P.Murinus
H.Lividum
N.Chromatus
G.Aureostriata
P.Irminia
Holothele sp. Aragua
P.Ornata (now deceased )

Have you given any thought to what you are getting next ?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jul 10, 2006)

Roughly 40 or 50 now .... 
 plus ...
A.Avic eggsac
P.Murinus Eggsac
P.Chordatus eggsac
B.Albopilosum Eggsac

Plus a few more male out on loan  wherever  they are ..lol


----------



## Calliope (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, I am new at this so I only have four!

I satrted out with an A. seemani and now I have added 2 G. pulchra slings and a female subadult B. smithi. 

If iI can, I am going to go to the Reptile show in the Pamona Fairplex this weekend. If I do, I may come home with more tarantulas.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 10, 2006)

33...

3 C.fasciatum
2 B.auratum
1 H.lividum
4 B.vagans
2 A.seemani
1 G.rosea
3 A.serratum
1 A.chalcodes
4 A.hentzi
1 A.caniceps
1 H.albostriatum
1 B.verdezi
1 A.avic
5 B.smithi


----------



## jw73 (Jul 11, 2006)

When this thread was started I have had 15 Ts. Now I have 31.


----------



## king7 (Jul 11, 2006)

11 

i really want to get more but i have no room 

cool avatar btw jw73


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 11, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> I've got 6 tarantulas at this time
> 1 G.rosea
> 2 B.smithi
> 1 T.blondi
> ...


This just goes to show you guys how truly addicting this hobby is! I now have 22 T's!

1 P.metallica
1 P.regalis
1 G.rosea
1 A.avicularia
1 T.blondi 
1 C.fasciatum
1 H.longipes
1 P.cancerides
1 H.maculata
1 N.chromatus
1 C.bechuanicus
2 L.parahybana
1 P.chordatus
1 A.geniculata
1 C.fimbriatus
2 H.lividum
1 E.pachypus
1 C.cyaneopubescens
1 H.gigas
1 B.albopilosum


----------



## necroscope (Jul 11, 2006)

Well here goes.

1 Avicularia, bicegoi.
1 Avicularia, versicolor.
1 Acanthoscurria, geniculata.
1 Grammastola, rosea.
1 Lasiodora, parahybana.
1 Brachypelma, smithi.
4 Brachypelma, albopilosum.
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes.
1 peocilotheria, regalis.
1 Pterinochilus, murinus.
1 Ceratogyrus, bechuanicus.
1 Pandinus, imparator.

Modest but growing.
cheers Mike


----------



## syndicate (Jul 11, 2006)

currently @ 40 t's


----------



## angelarachnid (Jul 11, 2006)

With the singablue sac and a formosa sac i am now back up to around 500, used to be down to around 300

apart from that no idea


Ray


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 11, 2006)

avic avic
H. maculata
N. chromatus
5 G. rosea
2 B. smithi
1 curlyhair
4 OBT's
2 A. semannis
1 P. lugardi

17  or....TOO MANY!


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 11, 2006)

I have 52.  I may have more by the end of the week.


----------



## Woof (Jul 11, 2006)

Only one G rosea 
I also may end up with more after the weekend !
Marie


----------



## syndicate (Jul 11, 2006)

angelarachnid said:
			
		

> With the singablue sac and a formosa sac


whoa congrats!!got any mating pics from that singaporeblue?thats $ right there


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Jul 11, 2006)

Unfortunately due to moving reasons I had to choose between selling my boa or selling my T's.  

I sold off all the T's i had (gave a few away to good homes for free).

I did keep one, my sling P Metallica I couldnt part with, and since its only 1.75" right now not taking up much room, im turning our old basement storage room into a pet room so to speak, so hopefully this will be remedied in the near future.


----------



## angelarachnid (Jul 11, 2006)

syndicate the european price has dropped, the US price should follow.

these things are as easy to breed as regalis

Ray


----------



## syndicate (Jul 11, 2006)

thats good to know!


----------



## Arachnopiliac (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys make me SICK!;P 

I only have one rosie, Belleza.  My husband would absolutely freak out if even one more came into the house, and everyone teases me for shooing out unexpected house "visitors" instead of just killing them.  

I would LOVE to become a collector!  But you know, if I can just keep them in those ever-so-convenient Wal-Mart plastic containers, perhaps I could keep my own little private stash elsewhere.  Who knows?

:drool:


----------



## Derfjuan (Aug 2, 2006)

used to be 18 at one point but then i was forced to get out of the hobby for a while but now im back with 5 alive!


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 2, 2006)

30, not including tarantulas i used to have (died, sold, traded, etc):

1.1.0 A. anax
2.1.0 A. avicularia
0.0.1 A. miniatrix
0.0.1 A. purpurea
0.0.1 A. versicolor
1.0.0 A. geniculata
2.1.0 B. smithi
0.3.0 E. pachypus
2.0.0 G. aureostratia
0.1.0 G. pulchra
0.1.0 G. rosea
0.1.0 H. lividium
0.1.0 H. maculata
0.0.1 H. gigas
1.0.2 L. parahybana
0.0.1 M. robustum
0.0.2 N. chromatus 
1.1.0 T. blondi

also hoping for 3 eggsacs to be laid within several months (A. avicularia, A. anax, T. blondi)..

i'd have more... a lot more... but i'm holding back to save up money for other expenses.


----------



## LPacker79 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I'm at 80 or so right now, but I've had up to 120 in the past.


----------



## jmm1213 (Aug 2, 2006)

i have ONE!  it is a G.Rosea


----------



## Fenixflamz (Aug 2, 2006)

I have 27 at this time.

2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1 Aphonopelma seemani
1 Avicularia avicularia
1 Avicularia versicolor
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Brachypelma smithi
1 Citharischius crawshayi
1 Grammostola aureostriata
14 Grammostola rosea
1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Poecilotheria regalis
1 Psalmopoeus irminia
1 Pterinochilus murinus "RCF"


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 2, 2006)

*Update*

I currently have 70 tarantulas, over 100 scorpions (several _C. vittatus had babies_, 3 black widows, a few unidentified house spiders and a millipede. I have several males out on a breeding loan at the moment as well, so the numbers may increase depending on whether the breeding is successful or not.

For a list, see my profile.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 2, 2006)

Theraphosidae
list


New World :
Brachypelma vagans
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  2
Ephebopus murinus
Holothele incei  6
Nhandu chromatus  6
Theraphosa blondi pink toe

______


Old World :
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher  2


African species :
Ceratogyrus darlingi  3
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus  2
Ceratogyrus marshalli  2
Citharischius crawshayi  6
Eucratoscelus pachypus  5
Heterothele villosella  5
Heteroscodra maculata  7
Hysterocrate sp.  1
Pterinochilus murinus "RCF"  4
Pterinochilus murinus "UMV" 2
Pterinochilus lugardi  3
Pterinochilus chordatus  13
Stromatopelma calceatum  2


Indian species :
Chilobrachys fimbriatus  4
Poecilotheria regalis  3
Poecilotheria ornata  2
Poecilotheria fasciata  3
Poecilotheria pederseni  2
Poecilotheria formosa  2
Poecilotheria miranda 
Poecilotheria rufilata  2


For trade :
Holothele incei  6
Nhandu chromatus  6
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  1
Brachypelma vagans   1
Chilobrachys fimbriatus   1

Mature Male :
Pterinochilus murinus "RCF" 2


----------



## rhom (Aug 2, 2006)

3 g.roseas
5 g.arueros
4 p.irminia
4 h.lividum
5 b.albopilosum
3 obts
1 a.seemani
5 a.avic


----------



## stooka (Aug 2, 2006)

bout 85 at moment not including slings i have left from a P.murinus RCF i bred that are for sale.:?


----------



## BigHairy8's (Aug 2, 2006)

Currently 25 T's. 23 different species. 8 scorps, 6 different species. More to come, hopefully. P.regalis possibly gravid.


----------



## Jive (Aug 2, 2006)

Just two. But we're still in our first year of keeping t's, who knows what might happen?  

1 B. auratum (Metro)
1 G. rosea (Pepe)


----------



## BigBryan (Aug 2, 2006)

the big 7! 3 rosies 2 b smithi and 2 p cancerides


----------



## JCola (Aug 2, 2006)

*32*

i've got 32 t's total, in 24 species. i love them all.


----------



## K MUELLER (Aug 2, 2006)

I am down to 28 T's and 14 scorp's,looks like I will need to have a ''yard''sale as soon as it cool's down (hahahaha)later-Karl


----------



## syndicate (Aug 2, 2006)

39 right now.gettin alot very soon tho haha


----------



## Nate (Aug 2, 2006)

My current list:

Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus murinus
Nhandu chromatus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Heteroscodra maculata
Poecilotheria regalis
Pterinochilus chordatus
Grammostola rosea
Avicularia avicularia


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 2, 2006)

22. With a few more on order, though I have no clue when they are coming!


----------



## aerodyke (Aug 2, 2006)

A.Seemanni
G.Rosea
P.Murinus
P.Cancerides
L.Parahybana
P.Lugardi
A.Avicularia
B.Smithi
A.Chalcodes
T.Blondi
E.Uatuman
B.Vagans
H.Lividum
H.Albostriata

I also have a 9 foot redtail boa, a 9 foot albino burmese python, 2 corn snakes and a ball python...along with a bearded dragon and crested gecko!! I love my little collection and def. more to come..I love my little guys!


----------



## evilarachnid (Aug 2, 2006)

As of right now I have 84 T's and will probably have 90 by this weekend.


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Aug 2, 2006)

1   A. seemanni    adult female (tabitha)
2   L. parahybana  1- adult female 8 inches (jasmine) 1- sub adult female
1   B. smithi      sub adult   male  
1   A. versicolor     male
1   A. geniculata    
1   A. avicularia
10  B albopilosum
1    B. boehmei  
1   C. fasciatum   mature male
1   C schioedtei   
1   G. aureostriata    juvinile
1   H. maculata       adult female
1   N. chromatus      male
1   P. scrofa        spiderling
1   P. cambridgei   adult female
1  P. murines      mature male
1  A. braunshauseni
1  G. rosea    spiderling
1  P. altrichromatus     spiderling
1   P.  nigricolor


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 2, 2006)

2 :8o  
g. rosea
c. cyanopubescens


----------



## jw73 (Aug 3, 2006)

Baboon said:
			
		

> Theraphosidae
> list
> 
> Old World :
> ...


??????????????

My Ts

Acanthoscurria geniculata x 2
Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia metallica
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma angustum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma smithi x 2
Brachypelma vagans
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Chilobrachis fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x 2
Grammostola grossa
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea
Haplopelma albostriatum
Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma minax
Haplopelma schmidti GOLD
Lasiodora klugi
Lasiodora parahybana
Megaphobema robustum
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Psalmopoeus irminia
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria rufilata

Next month I will get P. subfusca.


----------



## Brian F. (Aug 3, 2006)

Just added five more at Arachnocon last month, so I'm up to twenty-three.


----------



## kraken (Aug 3, 2006)

I am up to 35 right now,i only had a few when i joined AB in june,not to mention i also have many scorpions now!


----------



## Never_2_Old (Aug 3, 2006)

EIGHTEEN and still shopping!!!


----------



## Marcelo (Aug 3, 2006)

HERE I GO:

*MEXICAN*
F-M-U
03.02.00 BRACHYPELMA AURATUM *MATING PROJECT*
00.02.20 BRACHYPELMA SMITHI *MATING PROJECT*
02.02.00 BRACHYPELMA VAGANS + *HATCHED EGGSACK *
03.02.00 BRACHYPELMA VERDEZI *MATING PROJECT*
01.00.45 BRACHYPELMA BOEHMEI *MATING PROJECT*
01.00.07 BRACHYPELMA KLAASI *MATING PROJECT*
00.00.01 BRACHYPELMA ALBOPILOSUM 
00.01.00 BRACHYPELMA BAUMGARTENI *MATING PROJECT*

00.01.00 APHONOPELMA HENZI
00.00.01 APHONOPELMA MODERATUM + *HATCHED EGGSACK*
00.00.01 APHONOPELMA CHALCODES 
00.01.00 APHONOPELMA SERRATUM
00.00.04 BONNETINA SP.

*ASIATIC*
01.00.00 HAPLOPELMA LIVIDUM
00.00.01 CYRIOPAGOPUS PAGANUS

*AFRICAN*
00.00.01 HYSTEROCRATES GIGAS

*SOUTH AMERICA*
03.00.00 GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA
01.01.00 GRAMMOSTOLA PULCHRA *MATING PROJECT*
00.00.01 AVICULAREA AVICULAREA
00.00.01 THERAPOSA BLONDI 
01.00.00 A. SEEMANI

*IN COMMING*  ARRIVING TOMORROW OR NEXT MONDAY 
00.00.05 LASIODORA PARAHYBANA
00.00.02 VITALIUS VELUTINUS
00.00.01 NHANDU CARAPOENSIS 
00.00.02 VITALIUS SOROCABAE
00.00.03 LASIODORA SP.
00.00.02 VITALIUS LONGISTERNALIS
00.00.01 ACANTHOSCURRIA GENICULATA

SCORPIONS 
00.00.10 p. PANDINUS IMPERATOR

*WHISHING LIST*
BRACHYPELMA BAUMGARTENI FEMALE ADULT
BRACHYPELMA RUHNAUI FEMALE ADULT
BRACHYPELMA EMILIA FEMALE ADULT 
XENESTHIS IMMANIS FEMALE ADULT 

I guess, this is my colection


----------



## lpw (Aug 3, 2006)

This is interesting...  Sounds like people either have 1 or 2 or over 20, with very few numbers in between.  Exponential growth, anyone?  I feel like such a lightweight...  Let's see...

Avicularia braunshauseni
Citharischius crawshayi
Brachypelma smithi
Grammostola rosea
Heteroscodra maculata
Orphnaecus sp.
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria rufilata
Stromatopelma calceatum

That would be 9, for now .


----------



## lpw (Aug 3, 2006)

Having typed the above list, I realized that _Citharischius braunshauseni_ would be a pretty damn challenging name.  Anyone know what Braunshausen is up to these days?  Whatever you do, keep him out of Africa...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 3, 2006)

19 prior to ArachnoCon.  

41 after ArachnoCon, haha.  

2 scorps
4 pedes
8 "Mombo" assassin bugs
5 Tailess Whip Scorpions


1.1.0 A. versicolor
0.1.0 A. hentzi
0.1.1 B. smithi
1.0.1 B. auratum
0.0.1 B. vagans
0.1.0 B. klaasi
1.1.3 B. boehmei
0.0.1 C. crawshayi
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubscens
0.0.2 C. schioedtei
0.0.1 G. pulchra
0.0.2 H. maculata
0.1.0 H. lividum
0.0.1 L. parahybana
0.0.2 M. mesomelas
0.0.1 M. robustum
0.0.1 N. chromatus
0.1.5 P. irminia
1.0.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 P. metallica
0.0.1 P. subfusca
0.0.1 P. miranda
0.0.1 P. rufilata
1.0.1 T. blondi


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 3, 2006)

Over 100, less than 200.


----------



## Tropical T's (Aug 4, 2006)

Over 200 including;
Selenotypus plumipes
Selenotholus sterlingi
Selenocosmia/Phlogius crassipes and pseudocrassipes
Phlogiellus sp.
and many other as yet unnamed or unidentified species
Still adding to the collection though


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 5, 2006)

*My list!

0.1.0 Acauthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon)
1.0.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividium
0.1.5 Lasidora parahybana
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.0.0 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi*


----------



## myzry (Aug 5, 2006)

1 unsexed a seemani 
1 unsexed g rosea

more to come.........


----------



## Beth-Tex (Aug 5, 2006)

To update mine:  I've downsized quite a bit & am only in the market for a female A. bicoloratum.  

My very modest collection:

A. avicularia (female)................Mo
A. versicolor (female)................Gem
G. rosea (female).....................Mary-Charlotte
G. aureostriata (male)...............Chaco
G. aureostriata (female).............Athena
G. pulchra (female)....................Texena
B.smithi (female)......................Ladybug
B. smithi (female)......................BB (Big Beauty)
B. smithi (female)......................Lady Di
B. albopilosum (female)..............Portia
B. ruhnaui (female)....................Jewel
C. lamanai (female)....................Belize
A. pallidum (female)....................Fotenia

and 1 more that is supposed to be an unsexed ruhnaui but does NOT look like a ruhnaui & the last 2 molts did not produce the golden/light carapace that it is supposed to have..........so I'm keeping it around to see what it will grow into....


----------



## mikeythefireman (Aug 5, 2006)

As of today I've got 14.  I bought my first one (really five) on June 21st.  I think I'm done for a while, though.  I told my wife I would not purchase another one until all the L. paras molted outta their vials. 

A. avic ................ no name
A. versicolor..........no name
B. albopilosum........Arana
C. fasciatum.........The Donald
G. aureostriata......Bitsy
G. rosea...............Whiskey Mac II
L. parahybana x5...no name
N. chromatus........no name
P. irminia..............no name
P. murinis.............OB1

Scorps x8

P. imperator x7...Pinchy I-VII
C. margaritatus...Jose


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 6, 2006)

*Five!*

I want to have 14 so I can feed one every day.
I just got one step closer yesterday.
2. Grammostola roseas - Desiderius (Desi) female and I'm assuming she's an adult as she hasn't had a molt in almost 2 years (it'll be 2 this November) 
                            and Asmodeus (Soma) might be male, unsexed S/he is a large juvenile. S/he last molted in mid January of this year.
And then there are my sweet little slings.
1. A. avicularia            - Trickster
1. B. smithi                 - Deisis
1. H. lividum                - (Baby) Satan
All 3 are still unsexed.


----------



## Sicel1304 (Aug 6, 2006)

Just one so far...but I am looking for a female G. Pulchra!

1. Grammostola Aureostriata (Female) - Goldie


----------



## hicksybelfast (Aug 6, 2006)

at the moment i have over 200 Ts and all in all over 15 years i have had at least 1000


----------



## syndicate (Aug 20, 2006)

finally got a proper list together.lots of new spiders this week to  

Acanthoscurria geniculata       0.0.1
Aphonopelma seemani             0.0.1
Avicularia avicularia                0.0.1
Avicularia versicolor                0.0.1
Brachypelma boehmei              0.0.1
Brachypelma smithi                 1.1.0
Brachypelma vagans                0.0.2
Ceratogyrus marshalli               0.0.1
Citharischius crawshayi            0.0.1
Cyclosternum spinopaltus         0.0.1
Cyriopagopus schioedtei           0.0.1
Cyriopagopus sp.singapore        0.0.1
Ephobus murinas                     0.0.1 
Eucratoscelus pachypus            0.1.0 
Grammostola actaeon               0.0.1
Grammostola aureostriata          0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra                0.0.1
Grammostola rosea                  0.0.1
Haplopelma lividum                   0.1.0
Haplopelma minax                    0.0.1
Hetrosoculata maculata            0.0.1
Hysterocrates gigas                 0.0.1
Lampropelma violaceopes          0.0.1
Lasiodora paryabana                0.1.0
Nhandu chromatus                   0.0.1
Nhandu coloratovillosus             0.0.1
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis         0.0.1
Pamphobeteus sp.ll Ecuador       0.0.1
Phlogius/Selenocosmia crassipes 0.0.1
Poecilotheria formoso               0.0.3
Poecilotheria subfusca             0.0.2
Poecilotheria ornata               0.0.1
Poecilotheria regalis               0.0.3
Poecilotheria rufialata            0.0.1
Poecilotheria metallica           0.0.2
Poecilotheria miranda            0.0.1
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli     0.0.3
Psalmopoeus cambridgei         0.0.1
Psalmopoeus imirnia               0.0.1
Psalmopoeus pulcher              0.0.1
Psalmopoeus reduncas            0.0.1
Pterinochilus lurgardi               0.1.0
Pterinochilus murinas               0.0.4
Selenocosmia arndsti               0.0.3
Stromatopelma calceatum        0.0.1

1.2.3 
1 male
2 female
3 unsexed


----------



## Arachnobrian (Aug 20, 2006)

*Small list in comparison to the arachnoholics out there. lol*

But here it is,

B. _smithi_ male 5 1/2"
A. _semmanni_ ? 4"
C. _Cyaneopubescens_ ? 1"
P. _Murinus_ ? 1"
B. _Vagans_ ? 1/2"
N. _Chomatus_ ? 1 1/2"


----------



## leo3375 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just 2:
Female G. rosea
Unsexed (probably male) G. pulchra


----------



## mikeythefireman (Aug 20, 2006)

mikeythefireman said:
			
		

> I told my wife I would not purchase another one until all the L. paras molted outta their vials.


I lied.  I'm at 17 now.  Mr. Jacobi had a deal I couldn't pass up.

I've added 

A. versicolor (for a total of 2)
C. cyaneopubescens
P. regalis


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Aug 20, 2006)

278. Both subadults and slings. 63 different spiecies.

Smok.


----------



## spid142 (Aug 20, 2006)

My Ts

2 P regalis  3 1/2  and 2 1/2
1 Ornamental baboon sling 0.5 inch
1 G. rosea  3 1/4 inch
1 P ornata 1 3/4 inch
1 Cobalt blue male 4 inch
1 P irminia  2 1/4 inch
1 P rufilata 1 3/4 inch
1 P fasciata 1 3/4 inch
1 L parahybana 2 1/4 inch
1 Avic avic 3 1/2 inch

you can see I like pokies


----------



## CaptMonkey (Aug 20, 2006)

Just 1... my A. seemanni.

I just got him a few weeks ago and I'm already eyeing those online dealers' price lists for a new addition. I suppose I'll be like everyone who I thought was crazy for having so many T's in no time flat.


----------



## maxident213 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm currently at 7 Ts, 13 scorps, and 2 centipedes.  

2 G. rosea
1 A. seemani
1 A. avic
1 A. geniculata
1 C. fasciatum
1 Haplopelma "Vietnam"

13 P. imperator (2 adults & 11 kids)

1 Scolopendra subspinipes
1 S. alternans

oh yeah, and about 40 or 50 crickets at the moment too.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Aug 20, 2006)

*At last count, we have 106 on the go, but that count will climb monthly - guaranteed!  

Numerical code used below as follows - Female.Male.Unsexed


1.1.0  Acanthoscurria geniculata
4.1.0  Aphonopelma bicoloratum - (all adults on loan)
1.1.0  Aphonopelma seemanni - sub adults
1.0.3  Avicularia avicularia (3 = slings/juveniles)
0.0.1  Avicularia braunshaunseni sling
0.0.4  Avicularia versicolor slings
1.0.26 Brachypelma albopolisum (26 = slings)
0.0.2  Brachypelma auratum slings
0.0.1  Brachypelma boehmei sling
0.0.2  Brachypelma emilia slings
0.0.3  Brachypelma klaasi slings
1.1.1  Brachypelma smithi (Female is adult, suspected male is sub-adult)
0.0.6  Brachypelma vagans (1 juvenile, 5 slings)
0.0.2  Chilobrachys fimbriatus slings
0.0.1  Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens juvenile
0.0.2  Citharischius crawshayi slings
0.0.3  Cyclosternum fasciatum slings
0.0.2  Cyriocosmus elegans slings
1.0.0  Eucratoscelus pachypus adult
1.0.2  Grammostola aureostriata - 1 = juvenile, 2 slings
0.0.1  Grammostola grossa sling
1.1.3  Grammostola rosea
0.0.1  Haplopelma lividum sling
1.0.0  Heteroscodra maculata adult
1.0.0  Homeomma sp Blue large - juvenile
1.1.3  Lasiodora difficilis - female adult / male adult on loan
0.0.2  Megaphobema robustum slings
0.0.1  Nhandu carapoensis sling
1.0.0  Nhandu coloratovillosus juvenile/sub adult
0.1.0  Nhandu chromatus juvenile/sub adult
1.2.0  Pamphobeteus platyomma - 1 = adult, 2 = juvenile/sub adults
0.0.1  Poecilotheria ornata - juvenile
0.0.1  Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling
0.0.1  Psalmopoeus irminia sling
0.0.1  Psalmopoeus pulcher sling/juvenile
1.0.0  Pterinochilus lugardi adult
1.0.0  Pterinochilus murinus sub adult
0.0.1  Tapinauchenius purpureus sling
1.0.0  Thrixopelma cyaneolum adult

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBlu
*


----------



## Cerbera (Aug 21, 2006)

P.irminia
P.fasciata
A. geniculata
A.seemanni
A.versicolor
L.parahybana
L.striatus

7 and counting...


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 21, 2006)

0.0.1 H. minax
0.3 E. pachypus
0.0.2 S. calceatum
0.0.1 A. avic
0.0.1 A. braunshaunseni (probable male)
0.0.1 A. minatrix (probably female)
0.1 P. iriminia
1.0 Aphonopelma sp
1.1 mature G. rosea
0.0.4 L. parahybana
0.0.1 P. cancerides
0.0.5 P. murinus 
0.0.1 A. versicolor (probable female)
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.2 C. fasciatum/ D. fasciatus (?)
0.0.2 H. mac
0.1.1 H. gigas
0.0.2 N chromatus
0.0.1 P. scroffa

34 at home, 3 on breeding loan. If things go well, we may be up to more like 134 in a couple months  =)


----------



## Uehling (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know if my husband replied to this thread, but we have 15 now (as of last night) we expanded by two just over the weekend!

J


----------



## Capella (Aug 21, 2006)

I really enjoy this thread and catch up with it as new posts are added.  I swear, it never occured to me that it would be a collecting type of hobby.  It's just fascinating.  I have my one A. Seemanni, and I'm trying hard not to droll everyday at some of your lovely T's.  Hmmm, wonder how many I could get away with, already having four parrots, four dogs, three cats and the T??

Deb


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 21, 2006)

collection has changed somewhat...

tarantulas

0.1.0 a seemani 5"
0.0.1 a versicolor 1.25"
0.0.1 b albopilosum .75"
0.0.1 b emilia .25"
1.0.0 b vagans (i'm pretty sure its a male  ) 4"
0.0.2 c cyaneopubscens 1" and .75"
0.0.1 c fasciatum 1.75"
0.0.1 g aureostriata 3"
1.2.0 g rosea all roughly 4-5"
0.0.1 h maculata .5"
0.0.1 l parahybana .75"
0.0.1 n vulpinus 1"
0.0.1 p regalis .75"
1.0.0 p cambridgei 3"
0.1.0 p irminia 4.5-5" 
0.0.1 p pulcher 1"
0.0.1 p reduncus .5"
0.0.1 p murinus 1"
0.0.1 x sp. white 2"

scorpions

3.2.0 c vittatus adults
0.0.1 o wahlbergi 2" w/out tail
0.0.1 p imperator 1" w/out tail

centipedes

0.0.1 s subspinipes ~7"

snakes

0.0.2 e guttata (okeetee and anery corn snakes) both are roughly 1-1.5' long


----------



## kingz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have six now and three on the way

E. Campestratus
G Rosea
P. Rugalis
P. Ornata
P. Cancerides
C. Crawshawi

on the way:

P. Cambridgei
A. Seemanni
N. Chromatus


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 21, 2006)

*Make that 8!*

3 Grammostola rosea......Desiderius (f,mature) Soma & Rosie (unsexed juvies)
1 Avicularia avicularia.....Trickster (sling, unsexed)
1 Brachypelma smithi......Deisis (sling, unsexed)
1 Haplopelma lividum.......(Baby)Satan (sling, unsexed)
1 Nhandu chromatus.......Haven't named this little one yet (sling, unsexed)
1 Theraphosa blondi........Blondi (small juvie, unsexed)

Can't buy anymore for a while though. I want these ones to be set up with tarantula mansions before I get another one.


----------



## Skuikki (Aug 21, 2006)

0.0.2 B. albopilosum slings (Bought 5, sold 3)
0.0.1 G. rosea red form sling (replaced male who went for breeding)

Coming in a few days:
0.1.0 G. alticeps
0.0.1 A. antillensis sling

Edit: alticeps is here now and I ordered E. cyanognathus.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Aug 21, 2006)

0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata

Go me!


----------



## pinkfoot (Aug 22, 2006)

Aunt Ant said:
			
		

> 0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
> 
> Go me!


Go you, indeed!

You have only one T, but you also have a sense of humour, and you can buy more Ts...


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2006)

I use to have around 25, but i recently sold most of them, heres what I have left.

5" F G.rosea with sac
5" MM G.rosea 
and 5" F B.smithi coming in this week




I have a question, how do you HUGE numbered ppl keep your Ts!?


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 24, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> I use to have around 25, but i recently sold most of them, heres what I have left.
> 
> 5" F G.rosea with sac
> 5" MM G.rosea
> ...


I have a program that you enter your T's info into called The Tarantula Keepers Record, its free and really cool, you can update all your t's info including pics! Heres a link: http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_16_176_16655.html

Updated list too:
4.75" G. rosea F
1.5" C. cyaneopubescens ?
4.2" H. lividum F


----------



## KOLEKTOER (Aug 24, 2006)

A list of my humble collection 

spiders:
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia versicolor
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyclosternum schmardae
Euathlus vulpinus
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola aureostriata
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea
Haplopelma schmidti
Iridopelma hirsutum
Megaphobema robustum
Poecilotheria miranda
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Pterinochilus sp. Usambara

scorpions:
Pandinus imperator
Lychas mucronatus

...and some Eublepharis macularius .-)


----------



## swade655 (Aug 24, 2006)

Fingolfin said:
			
		

> I have a program that you enter your T's info into called The Tarantula Keepers Record, its free and really cool, you can update all your t's info including pics! Heres a link: http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_16_176_16655.html
> 
> nice link,  I was needing this


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 24, 2006)

Ours has changed a little too. I need a support group! I also need another minax and  some marshalli and some pink blooms and a couple  P. metallica and...*twitch*

.0.1 H. minax
0.3 E. pachypus
0.0.2 S. calceatum
0.0.1 A. avic
0.0.1 A. braunshaunseni (probable male)
0.0.1 A. minatrix (probably female)
0.1 P. iriminia
1.0 Aphonopelma sp
1.1 mature G. rosea
0.0.4 L. parahybana
0.0.3 P. cancerides
0.0.5 P. murinus 
0.0.1 A. versicolor (probable female)
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.2 C. fasciatum/ D. fasciatus (?)
0.0.2 H. mac
0.1.1 H. gigas
0.0.1 N chromatus
0.0.1 P. scroffa
0.1 C. marchalli

Out on breeding loan:
1.0 C. marshalli
1.0 P. fasciata
1.0 A. avic

scaley things:
1.0 Gerrhosaurus major- sudan plated lizard, aka Trogdor
0.0.1 B.c.c- Slinky

Other:
0.0.1 Green Cheek Conure- Beaker-aka the bane of my existence.
and 200+ roaches if the freakin post office can  find the package!!!

BTW, can you define what constitutes a HUGE amount of T's? I don't think we're even close yet.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Aug 26, 2006)

i have a 
5 inch B.smithi
1 inch L.parahybana
2 inch C.fasciatum
3/4 inch G.aureostriata
4 inch P.irminia
4 inch A.seemani
51/2 inch A.avicularia
41/2 inch G.rosea

and one giant african mllipede


----------



## STAR105.7 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have about 58 now I think......:?


----------



## Mina (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got finished counting, as of Tuesday I will have 184 tarantulas, and one tailless whip scorpion.  Three of the T's are males that are here on breeding loans and will be moving on after they do their business.  Included in there are two large trays of slings, plus the eighteen more that are coming on Tuesday.


----------



## melanie5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I currently have 
26 T's
1 true spider

12 more T's coming Wednesday, so that will bring me to 39 total

And I have a bunch of millipedes


----------



## tarantulafreak (Jan 25, 2008)

i have 6

a.avic
p.regalis
h.maculata
g.rosea
p.murinus
a.geniculata


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm up to 88. With 4 more on the way if this damn cold weather would just let up a bit. I'm REALLY gonna try to stop at 100. To appease my less than thrilled husband. He can't WAIT until my RCF rosie drops her sac, that'll add a few more   

Jen


----------



## Arborealis (Jan 25, 2008)

My bf and I currently have 18 tarantulas (and a giant vinegaroon). More soon probably.


----------



## FrozenDanCicle (Jan 25, 2008)

A relative newbie as well.  I have 3 and just bought two more.

A. Versicolor
B. Emilia
Cyriopagopus. sp Blue

The ones I ordered are

A. Minatrix
P. Irminia

I guess I as well am new enough to name them, just seems somewhat weird giving them names before I know what sex they are, so I haven't yet. I also want a better idea on their temperment before I give them names.  Although I named the family dog Rascal before we knew her very well and she certainly grew into it.


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 25, 2008)

5 T's

2 adult G. roseas
1  A. hentzi sling 1"
1 B. smithi sling 5/8 "
1 GBB sling arriving next week (It's paid for so I'm counting it!)

1 Carolina Wolf Spider


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

5 T's
2 G rosea
1 B smithi
1 A avicularia
1 C crawshayi

I also have:
6 Scorps
2 Millipedes
3 Species of roach
2 Dogs

I think that's it


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 25, 2008)

Pat’s List


Acanthoscuria geniculata SA (Brazil)
Aphonopelma sp “Costa Rica” 6” CA
Avicularia avicularia 5”arb SA
Avicularia braunhauseni SA (Brasil)
Avicularia versicolor (2)OK SA (Martinique)!
Brachypelma bohemei  6” NA (Mexico)!
Brachypelma smithi 6” NA (Mexico)
Brachypelma sp “Yucatan” 5” NA (Mexico)
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens 5” SA (Venezuela)!
Chylobracys fimbriatus 5” Asia (India)
Cyclosternum fasciatum 5 » SA
Cyriocosmus elegans (9) OK SA (Trinidad)!
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi” Déli cup SA (Venezuela)
Cyriopagopus “Singapore Blue”  8” OK Asia (Singapore)
Damon diadema  (Ambyplygid) Africa (Tanzania)
Grammostola aureostriata (7) SA
Grammostola rosea SA (Chili)
Heteroscodra maculata (2) 6” arb Africa 
Holothele sp “Aragua” 4” SA
Holothele incei (2)
Holothele Norte del Santander  OK SA (Colombia)
Poecilotheria fasciata 7” arb Asia (Sri-Lanka)
Poecilotheria metallica 6” arb Asia (India)!
Poecilotheria ornata (sub adult female) 8”+ baby Asia (Sri-Lanka)!
Poecilotheria regalis 7” arb Asia (India)
Poecilotheria rufilata 8” arb Asia (India)!
Psalmopeus cambridgei 6” arb SA (Trinidad)!
Psalmopeus irminia SA (Venezuela)
Pterinochilus chordatus (2) 5” Africa
Pterinochilus lugardi  Africa
Pterinochilus murinus (2) 5” Africa (Kenya)
Selenocosmia crassipes 8” Australia!
Tapinauchenius gigas (2) 5” SA
Theraphosa apophysis 12” SA (Venezuela)!
Theraphosa blondi  12” SA (Surinam-Guyana)
Xenesthis intermedia 8” SA (Colombia)!

NA=3   CA=1   SA=37  Africa=8   Asia=8 (only one out of India/SL)   Australia=1
NW=35                             OW=17

Total 57







WANT List

Monocentropus balfouri
Monocentropus lambertoni
More P metallica
More Avic versicolor
More Chromatopelma
Avicularia fasciculate
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia minatrix
Cytharishus Crawshayi
Hysterocates gigas/hercules/eideri
Selenocosmia arndsti
Selenocosmia dichromata
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Huntsman (top 5 sp)
Poecilotheria subfusca
Poecilotheria Miranda/tigrinawesseli
Cyryopagopus “Gandalf Bridge”
Stromatopelma calceatum
Tapinauchenius purpureus/gigas


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 26, 2008)

My full list is in my profile but I think it's about 70ish.
I am always adding more


----------



## Moltar (Jan 26, 2008)

32 tarantulas
1 trapdoor spider
1 scorp
2 roach colonies but one is still very small...

It will probably hold at this number for at *least* 2 weeks.


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 26, 2008)

Brachypelma smithi 1.0.0
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.1.3
Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.1.0
Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1.0
Chilobrachys andersoni 0.0.2
Chilobrachys huahini 0.1.0
Citharischius crawshayi 0.0.2
Haplopelma lividum 1.4.7
Holothele incei 0.0.5
Hysterocrates sp. Nigeria 0.0.4
Orphnaecus sp.negros Philippinen 0.0.5
Poecilotheria ornata 0.0.1
Pterinochilus murinus 1.1.0
Selenocosmia crassipes 0.0.1
Selenocosmia peerboomii 0.0.5
Selenobrachys philippinus 1.1.5
Theraphosa apophysis 0.1.0
Theraphosa blondi 1.0.0
Thrixopelma ockerti 0.0.1 

About 56 t's ......


----------



## desertdweller (Jan 26, 2008)

I have 12 but I'm just getting started.

I tell my friends I have 12 and they think, Wow!  No no, I say that's not a lot.  LOL


----------



## monkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I only have 5:
0.0.1 B.Smithi 5"
0.0.2 Avic. Versicolour, slings approx 15mm
0.0.1 Lasiodora Parahybana, tiny sling <10mm
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata, tiny sling, <10mm
I had to sneak the last 2 in without permission, him indoors not amused. 
Still want more though!
Proper addiction.


----------



## Taki F&T (Jan 29, 2008)

About110, 70 species

0.0.0 = male.female.unsexed

Here's my list:
0.1.0 A francki
1.1.0 A chalcodes (Desert Blonde)
0.0.1 A hentzi (Oklahoma brown)
0.1.0 A seemani (Costa Rican Zebra)
0.2.1 G Rosea x1 normal and x2 Red CF (Chilean Rose)
0.1.0 P scrofa (Chilean Copper)
2.0.0 T blondi (Goliath)
1.1.0 L parahybana (Salmon Pink)
1.2.0 A geniculata (Giant White-knee)
0.1.0 A chacoana (Bolivian red-rump)
1.2.0 B emilia (Mexican Red leg)
0.1.0 B annitha (Mexican Orange-knee)
1.2.2 B smithi (Mexican Red-knee)
1.1.300 B vagans (Mexican Red-rump)
1.1.0 B boehmei (Mexican Fire leg)
0.1.0 B klaasi (Mexican Pink)
0.0.1 B ruhnaui (Mexican Golden red-rump)
1.1.1 B albopilosum (Curlyhair)
2.0.0 B auratum (Mexican Flame-knee)
0.0.2 B schroederi
0.0.1 C fimbriatus (Indian Violet)
1.3.0 P metallica (Gooty Saphire Ornamental)
0.0.1 P miranda (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)
0.0.1 P tigrinawesseli
0.0.1 P pederseni 
0.0.1 P fasciata (Sri Lankan Ornamental)
0.0.1 P formosa (Salem Ornamental)
0.0.1 P striata (Mysore Ornamental)
0.0.1 P ornata (Fringed Ornamental)
1.0.0 P regalis (Indian Ornamental)
0.0.1 P rufillata (Redslate Ornamental)
0.1.2 C crawshayi (King Baboon)
0.1.0 H hainanum 
1.0.0 H scmidti (Chinese Golden)
0.0.1 H albostriatum
0.1.0 O auriotibialis
0.1.0 H lividum (Cobalt Blue)
1.1.0 H minax (Thailand Black)
0.1.0 N colloratovillosus (Brazilian Black&White)
1.1.1 N chromatus (White Striped Birdeater) (Sometimes called Skeleton)
0.0.1 N vulpinus (Brazilian Giant Blonde)
0.1.0 G pulcher (Brazilian Black)
1.1.2 C cyanopubescence (Green Bottle Blue)
0.0.1 C schioedtei (thorelli) (Malaysian Earth Tiger)
0.1.1  Singapore sp blue
2.0.1 A avicularia (Pink-toe)
0.1.0 A versicolour (Antilles Pink-toe)
0.0.1 A amazonica
0.0.1 A purpurea 
1.0.0 E truculentus (Chile Beautiful)
0.1.1 E campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty)
1.1.0 G aureostriata (Chaco Golden-knee)
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus 'Ecuador'
0.0.1 Pamphobgeteus fortis
1.0.1 L klugi (Bahia Scarlet Birdeater)
0.0.1 M robustum (Colombian Giant Fireleg)
1.2.0 P murinus 'usumbara' 
0.1.0 P cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron)
0.0.1 P pulcher (Panama blonde) 
0.1.0 P irminia (Venezuelan Sun Tiger)
0.0.2 G acteon (Brazilian Red rump)
0.0.1 T apophysis (Pinkboot Goliath)
0.0.2 B cyaneifemur (Mexican Blue)
0.0.1 E rufescens (Burgundy Skeleton)
0.1.0 Monocentropus balfouri
0.1.0 C bechuanicus
0.0.1 Xenethis immanis
1.1.0 P cancerides (Haitian Brown)
0.0.1 P atrichromatus 
0.0.1 C schmardae


Scorpions:

0.0.1 P villosus
0.0.1 P  transvaalicus
0.1.0 P imperator

2007 egg-sacs:

B vagans

Mated T's:

B vagans
H lividum
H minax
A geniculata
N chromatus
C cyaneopubesence

Providing I haven't forgotten anything


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 29, 2008)

technically 1.


----------



## Tarantula Newb (Jan 29, 2008)

31, looking for ways to hide them from the Wife.  She thinks I have about a dozen.  LOL


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm barely over 100 now.

Hoping for successful B. smithi, B. emilia, B. boehmei, B. vagans, G. rosea, P. metallica, and A. bicegoi sacs soon.


----------



## Thrasher (Jan 29, 2008)

Ephebopus murinus 0.1.0
Megaphobema robustum 0.1.0
Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1.0
Haplopelma lividum 0.1.0
Acanthoscurria chacoana 0.1.0
Brachypelma Klaasi 0.2.0
Brachypelma Ruhnaui 0.1.0
Brachypelma albopilosum 0.1.1
Citharischius crawshayi 1.2.0
Nhandu carapoensis 0.1.0
Eupalastrus campestratus 0.1.0
Grammastola aureostriata 0.1.0
Grammostola rosea 2.2.0
Aphonopelma bicoloratum 0.0.4
Avicularia versicolor 0.1.1
Avicularia avicularia 1.0.0
S. philippinus 0.0.1
P. irminia 0.0.2
P. cambridgei 0.0.2
Brachypelma auratum 0.1.0
Aphonopelma hentzi 0.2.0
T. Blondi 2.2.0
Brachypelma boehmei 0.2.0
Brachypelma angustum 0.0.2
Brachypelma emilia 0.3.2
Theraphosa apophysis 0.1.0
Aphonopelma seemani 0.1.0
Haplopelma minax 0.1.0
Lasiodora parahybana 0.0.4
Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.0.2
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.2
Acanthoscurria chacoana 0.1.0
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1.0
Poecilotheria striata 0.0.3
Poecilotheria regalis 0.0.1
Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1.0
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1.0
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.0.1
Brachypelma smithi 1.3.14
Brachypelma vagans 0.1.0
Brachypelma schroederi 0.0.2
Nhandu coloratovillosus 0.1.1


others:
Red trap door 0.2.0
Black trap door 0.0.1
Asian trap door 0.0.1
Latrodetus sp 0.2.0
Mastigoproctus giganteu 0.0.1

ROaches:

Blaptica dubia 3 colonies
Gromphradorhina portentosa 2 colonies
Eublaberus prosticus 1 colony
Blatta lateralis 3 colonies

117 Ts....I didn't even know this.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been in this since October 2007 and I only have 8  

0.0.1 aphonopelma hentzi
0.2.0 aphonopelma seemani
0.1.0 avicularia avicularia
0.1.0 cyclosternum fasciatum
0.1.0 grammostola aureostriata
0.1.0 grammostola rosea
0.1.0 haplopelma lividum

I want more but my husband keeps using the excuse, "we're running out of room".  Luckily for me, I'm getting a house soon!!!


----------



## WyvernsLair (Jan 29, 2008)

I have about 30 at the moment though one of them technically belongs to my 6 year old nephew who last year decided he wanted to buy a tarantula of his very own. I happened to be ordering some A. seemani slings at the time we had that discussion and they were within his price range so he anted up $5 ($3 for the spider and $2 for a little container to house it in later once it was big enough to move into it).  I really think he's set on hoping one of my B. emilia's has babies cause he wants to let them crawl all over him and then when they grow up they can have babies and so on....  lol


----------



## jeff1962 (Jan 29, 2008)

WyvernsLair said:


> I have about 30 at the moment though one of them technically belongs to my 6 year old nephew who last year decided he wanted to buy a tarantula of his very own. I happened to be ordering some A. seemani slings at the time we had that discussion and they were within his price range so he anted up $5 ($3 for the spider and $2 for a little container to house it in later once it was big enough to move into it).  I really think he's set on hoping one of my B. emilia's has babies cause he wants to let them crawl all over him and then when they grow up they can have babies and so on....  lol


 Thats cute. My Adult female Emilia is also my 7 year old daughters favorite out of the 14 T.s I have.


----------

